# Neuinstallation (amd64) - emerge Problem

## Gladdle

Ich habe mein System neu installiert (Gentoo 2008.0r1, amd64). Nun bin ich am emergen des Systems (oder auch nur einzelner Komponenten). Hier jedoch macht emerge ziemlich komische Sachen. Zuerst mal meine emerge --info: 

```
Portage 2.2_rc33 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T7700_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 20 Jul 2009 09:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de jp us"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 7zip X a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns alsa amd64 apache2 apm arj arts atmo audiofile authfile automount avi berkdb big-tables branding bzip bzip2 bzlib canna cddb cdio cdr cgi cjk cli cracklib crypt css dba dbus dedicated device-mapper dga dirac divx4linux doc dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi editor encode examples exif fat ffmpeg flac flash fluidsynth fontconfig fortran fpx freewnn ftp gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gphoto2 gpm gps gs gth gtk hal hddtemp httpd iconv icq id3tag imap imlib ipv6 ipw4965 isdnlog jabber java javascript jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg* jpeg2k kate kde kdehiddenvisibility lame lash lcms ldap lesstif libass libgt++ libnotify libv4l2 libwww lirc logitech-mouse maildir matroska mbox midi mikmod mime ming mmx mng mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mudflap multilib musepack mysql mysqli ncurses nls nocd nptl nptlonly ntfs oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp oscar pam-mysql pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png pnp posix pppd pulseaudio pvr python qt qt3 qt4 qtcdr quicktime raw readline real* reflection rss samba sasl scanner schroedinger screen sdl seamonkey server session sharedmem skins slang sndfile snmp sockets sound speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream svg sysfs syslog systray tcpd theora tidy tiff tokenizer truetype twolame type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcd* vcdinfo vcdx vhosts videos visualization vorbis wavpack wifi wireshark wlan wmf wxwindows x x509 xcomposite xfs xhtml xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xorg xpm xsl xv xvid yahoo zip zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default

                  authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user

                  autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter

                  file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime

                  mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http

                  rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de jp us" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l v4l2 nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

Meine make.conf:

```
# Prozessor und Co

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

# Hardware

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ALSA_TOOLS="ac3dec"

VIDEO_CARDS="vesa v4l v4l2 nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics"

# Portage - Infos zu den USE Flags unter http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

USE="3dnow 7zip a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi adns alsa apache2 apm arts arj arts atmo audiofile authfile automount avi

     big-tables -blender-game -bluetooth branding bzip bzip2 bzlib canna cddb cdio cdr cgi cjk crypt css -cups

     dba dbus dedicated -debug device-mapper dga dirac -directfb divx4linux doc dri dv dvd dvdnav dvdr dvdread dvi

     editor encode examples exif fat ffmpeg -firebird flac flash fluidsynth fontconfig fpx freewnn ftp

     geoip gd ggi gif -gnome gphoto2 gps gs gth gtk hal hddtemp httpd icq id3tag imap imlib -interbase ipv6 ipw4965

     jabber java javascript jfs jingle joystick jpeg jpeg* jpeg2k kate kde kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix

     lame lash lcms ldap lesstif libass libgt++ libnotify libv4l2 libwww lirc logitech-mouse

     maildir matroska mbox mikmod mime ming mmx mng -motif mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg msn musepack mysql mysqli

     ncurses nocd ntfs nls oav odbc ogg oggvorbis openal opengl oscar -oss

     -pam pam-mysql pcmcia pdf php pnp png posix pulseaudio pvr python qt qt3 qt4 qtcdr quicktime raw real real* rss

     samba sasl scanner schroedinger screen sdl seamonkey server sharedmem skins slang sndfile snmp sockets sound speex spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl stream svg svga syslog systray

     theora -threads tidy tiff tokenizer truetype twolame type1 udev unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vcd* vcdinfo vcdx vhosts videos visualization vorbis

     wavpack win32codecs wifi wireshark wlan wmf wxwindows

     x X x509 xcomposite xfs xhtml xinerama xml xml2 xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm -xscreensaver xsl xv xvid

     yahoo zip zlib zvbi"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"       ## Installiert NUR stabile amd64 packete!

# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"    ## Installiert UNstable amd64 packete!

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

# GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/"

# Sprachen

LINGUAS="de jp us"

LANG="de_DE@euro.utf8"

LANGUAGE="49"

# Programmspezifische Parameter:

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default

                 authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user

                 autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter

                 file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime

                 mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http

                 rewrite setenvif so speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"
```

Was mir emerge --pretend mc ausspuckt sieht ihr hier (Dasselbe mit fast jedem anderen Programm oder mit emerge system):

```
Calculating dependencies   ... done!

[nomerge      ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14  USE="jadetex*" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2 

[nomerge      ]   dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2  USE="doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1  USE="doc -source" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="doc glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility dbus glib gtkstyle mng qt3support tiff xinerama -cups -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster" 

[nomerge      ]    x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 

[nomerge      ]     x11-libs/qt-sql-4.5.1  USE="iconv mysql odbc qt3support sqlite -debug (-firebird) -pch -postgres" 

[nomerge      ]      dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12  USE="qt3 -gnome" 

[nomerge      ]       x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="doc examples ipv6 mysql odbc opengl sqlite xinerama -cups -debug (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -postgres" 

[nomerge      ]        media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="lcms" 

[nomerge      ]         media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 

[nomerge      ]          dev-lang/swig-1.3.36  USE="doc java perl php python -R -chicken -clisp -guile -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 

[nomerge      ]           dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cjk cli crypt doc exif ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre posix readline reflection session sharedmem snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tidy tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -simplexml -soap (-solid) -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -wddx -yaz" 

[nomerge      ]            www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="doc ldap ssl -debug (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 

[nomerge      ]             dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ldap mysql odbc sqlite -freetds -postgres -sqlite3" 

[nomerge      ]              dev-libs/apr-1.3.5  USE="doc urandom -debug" 

[nomerge      ]               app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1  USE="doc qt4 -debug -latex -nodot" 

[ebuild  N    ]                media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="doc examples gtk java jpeg nls perl png python -cairo -cgraph -gnome -ruby -tcl" 

[nomerge      ] dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1  USE="doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3  USE="doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1  USE="sdl -test" 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X aalib alsa arts audio dga ggi joystick opengl pulseaudio video xinerama xv -custom-cflags -directfb -esd -fbcon -libcaca -nas -oss (-svga)" 

[ebuild  N    ]     kde-base/arts-3.5.10  USE="alsa mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -nas" 

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="doc ldap ssl -debug (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 

[nomerge      ]  app-admin/apache-tools-2.2.11  USE="ssl" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ldap mysql odbc sqlite -freetds -postgres -sqlite3" 

[nomerge      ]    app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1  USE="doc qt4 -debug -latex -nodot" 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility dbus glib gtkstyle mng qt3support tiff xinerama -cups -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster" 

[nomerge      ] kde-base/arts-3.5.10  USE="alsa mp3 vorbis -artswrappersuid -debug -esd -jack -nas" 

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="doc examples ipv6 mysql odbc opengl sqlite xinerama -cups -debug (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -postgres" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/libmng-1.0.10  USE="lcms" 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1  USE="jpeg python tiff zlib" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-lang/swig-1.3.36  USE="doc java perl php python -R -chicken -clisp -guile -lua -mono -mzscheme -ocaml -octave -pike -ruby -tcl -tk" 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cjk cli crypt doc exif ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre posix readline reflection session sharedmem snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tidy tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -simplexml -soap (-solid) -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -wddx -yaz" 

[ebuild  N    ]       media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1  USE="X doc" 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/latex-base-1.0 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2  USE="doc -source" 

[ebuild   R   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14  USE="jadetex*" 

[nomerge      ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1  USE="X aalib alsa arts audio dga ggi joystick opengl pulseaudio video xinerama xv -custom-cflags -directfb -esd -fbcon -libcaca -nas -oss (-svga)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54  USE="X alsa dbus hal lirc tcpd -asyncns -avahi -bluetooth -caps -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -oss (-policykit)" 

[ebuild  N    ]   sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9  USE="X acpi apm crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -laptop (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ldap mysql odbc sqlite -freetds -postgres -sqlite3" 

[nomerge      ]  net-nds/openldap-2.3.43  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 odbc perl samba sasl ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -overlays (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap mysql ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -pam -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="doc ldap ssl -debug (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7  USE="berkdb doc gdbm ldap mysql odbc sqlite -freetds -postgres -sqlite3" 

[ebuild  N    ]   net-nds/openldap-2.3.43  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm ipv6 odbc perl samba sasl ssl tcpd -debug -kerberos -minimal -overlays (-selinux) -slp -smbkrb5passwd" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.5.1  USE="accessibility kde -debug -pch -phonon" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility dbus glib gtkstyle mng qt3support tiff xinerama -cups -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1  USE="iconv -debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1  USE="-debug -pch" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1  USE="doc glib iconv qt3support ssl -debug -pch" 

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1  USE="accessibility dbus glib gtkstyle mng qt3support tiff xinerama -cups -debug -nas -nis -pch -raster" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2  USE="X doc jpeg jpeg2k tiff xinerama -cups -debug -vim-syntax" 

[nomerge      ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4  USE="hal -debug -minimal -pam" 

[ebuild  N    ]     sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10  USE="-debug -pam" 

[nomerge      ] dev-lang/php-5.2.10  USE="apache2 berkdb bzip2 cgi cjk cli crypt doc exif ftp gd gdbm iconv imap ipv6 ldap mysql mysqli ncurses nls odbc pcre posix readline reflection session sharedmem snmp sockets spell spl sqlite ssl tidy tokenizer truetype unicode xml xmlreader xmlrpc xmlwriter xpm xsl zip zlib (-adabas) -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -concurrentmodphp -ctype -curl -curlwrappers -db2 -dbase (-dbmaker) -debug -discard-path (-empress) (-empress-bcs) (-esoob) -fastbuild (-fdftk) -filter (-firebird) -flatfile -force-cgi-redirect (-frontbase) -gd-external -gmp -hash -inifile -interbase -iodbc (-java-external) -json -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mcve -mhash -msql -mssql -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -simplexml -soap (-solid) -suhosin (-sybase) (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -wddx -yaz" 

[ebuild  N    ]  net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1  USE="X doc ipv6 perl python ssl tcpd -diskio -elf -extensible -lm_sensors -mfd-rewrites -minimal -rpm (-selinux) -sendmail -smux" 

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-180.29  USE="acpi gtk (multilib) -custom-cflags" 

[nomerge      ]  media-video/nvidia-settings-180.29 

[nomerge      ]   x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 

[nomerge      ]    sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9  USE="X acpi apm crypt doc -debug -dell -disk-partition -laptop (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76  USE="doc -debug (-selinux)" 

[ebuild  N    ]      sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X doc -debug (-selinux)" 

[nomerge      ] www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2  USE="doc ldap ssl -debug (-selinux) -sni -static -suexec -threads" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic auth_digest authn_anon authn_dbd authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock dbd deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers ident imagemap include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_http rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias -asis -authn_alias -cern_meta -charset_lite -dumpio -log_forensic -proxy_ftp -substitute -version" APACHE2_MPMS="-event -itk -peruser -prefork -worker" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/apr-1.3.5  USE="doc urandom -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1  USE="doc qt4 -debug -latex -nodot" 

[nomerge      ] dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23  USE="berkdb crypt gdbm java ldap mysql ssl -authdaemond -kerberos -ntlm_unsupported_patch -pam -postgres -sample -srp -urandom" 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/jre-1.6.0 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/jdk-1.6.0 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13  USE="X alsa doc examples odbc -jce -nsplugin" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12  USE="qt3 -gnome" 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54  USE="X alsa dbus hal lirc tcpd -asyncns -avahi -bluetooth -caps -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -oss (-policykit)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2  USE="doc midi nls -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20  USE="alsa sqlite -jack -minimal" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19  USE="doc midi python -alisp -debug" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

[nomerge      ] app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2008  USE="doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008  USE="doc -source" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2008  USE="-source" 

[nomerge      ] dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2008  USE="doc -source" 

[nomerge      ]  app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5  USE="X doc -source -tk" 

[nomerge      ]   dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3  USE="doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-tex/mplib-1.110  USE="lua" 

[ebuild  N    ]     virtual/tex-base-0 

[ebuild  N    ]      app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5  USE="X doc -source -tk" 

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1  USE="X doc ipv6 perl python ssl tcpd -diskio -elf -extensible -lm_sensors -mfd-rewrites -minimal -rpm (-selinux) -sendmail -smux" 

[nomerge      ]  app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1  USE="doc qt4 -debug -latex -nodot" 

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/ghostscript-0 

[ebuild  N    ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cjk gtk jpeg2k -bindist -cairo -cups -djvu" 

[ebuild  N    ]     x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2  USE="X doc jpeg jpeg2k tiff xinerama -cups -debug -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N    ]      x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54  USE="X alsa dbus hal lirc tcpd -asyncns -avahi -bluetooth -caps -gnome -jack -libsamplerate -oss (-policykit)" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15  USE="doc" 

[nomerge      ] media-video/nvidia-settings-180.29 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2  USE="X doc jpeg jpeg2k tiff xinerama -cups -debug -vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/atk-1.24.0  USE="doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/pango-1.24.2  USE="X doc -debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]    x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1  USE="X doc opengl svg -cleartype -debug -directfb -glitz -xcb" 

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2  USE="doc -debug -emacs" 

[ebuild  N    ]      dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1  USE="doc -debug -fam -hardened (-selinux) -xattr" 

[nomerge      ] net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1  USE="X doc ipv6 perl python ssl tcpd -diskio -elf -extensible -lm_sensors -mfd-rewrites -minimal -rpm (-selinux) -sendmail -smux" 

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-perl/perl-tk-804.028-r2 

[nomerge      ] media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3  USE="doc examples gtk java jpeg nls perl png python -cairo -cgraph -gnome -ruby -tcl" 

[ebuild  N    ]  media-libs/gd-2.0.35  USE="fontconfig jpeg png truetype xpm" 

[nomerge      ] media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2  USE="doc midi nls -minimal" 

[nomerge      ]  media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19  USE="doc midi python -alisp -debug" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

[nomerge      ]   app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1  USE="doc qt4 -debug -latex -nodot" 

[nomerge      ]    app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3  USE="X cjk gtk jpeg2k -bindist -cairo -cups -djvu" 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts-2.2-r2  USE="X unicode" 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/arphicfonts-0.1.20060928  USE="X" 

[ebuild  N    ]     media-fonts/kochi-substitute-20030809-r3  USE="X" 

[nomerge      ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0  USE="hal -debug" 

[nomerge      ]  x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl sdl xorg (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -tslib" INPUT_DEVICES="joystick keyboard mouse synaptics -acecad -aiptek -citron -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -mutouch -penmount -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev -fglrx (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) (-imstt) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng (-vermilion) -via -virtualbox -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 

[ebuild  N    ]   media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0  USE="X nls" 

[nomerge      ] dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3  USE="doc" 

[ebuild  N    ]  virtual/poppler-0.10.7 

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7  USE="abiword poppler-data" 

[nomerge      ] dev-db/qt-unixODBC-3.3.8b 

[nomerge      ]  x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1  USE="doc examples ipv6 mysql odbc opengl sqlite xinerama -cups -debug (-firebird) -immqt -immqt-bc -nas -nis -postgres" 

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13  USE="-debug" 

[ebuild  N    ]    media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2  USE="doc" 

 * Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libmng-1.0.10', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/tex-base-0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/mplib-1.110', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-1.3.5', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/arphicfonts-0.1.20060928', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/mplib-1.110', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/tex-base-0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/atk-1.24.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libmng-1.0.10', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/ghostscript-0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.10', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/latex-base-1.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/perl-tk-804.028-r2', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2008', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/kochi-substitute-20030809-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/zziplib-0.13.49-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') (runtime_post)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/latex-base-1.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-perl/perl-tk-804.028-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/lcms-1.18-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.36', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.43', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jre-1.6.0', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-util-1.3.7', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-1.3.5', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.24.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-misc/shared-mime-info-0.60', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/atk-1.24.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.23', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jre-1.6.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.24.2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-gui-4.5.1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libmng-1.0.10', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-core-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-script-4.5.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.36', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.13', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.10', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/jdk-1.6.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/libXft-2.1.13', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/poppler-0.10.7', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.19-r2', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/liboil-0.3.15', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-auth/consolekit-0.2.10', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3', 'merge') (runtime_post)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2008', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/php-5.2.10', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.4.2.1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'net-nds/openldap-2.3.43', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'www-servers/apache-2.2.11-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-basic-2008', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-tex/luatex-0.30.3', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts-2.2-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r6', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-apps/xinit-1.0.8-r4', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/font-adobe-75dpi-1.0.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/hal-0.5.11-r9', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/gtk-doc-1.10-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.76', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latex-2008-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-gfx/graphviz-2.20.3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/cairo-1.8.6-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/gd-2.0.35', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/glib-2.18.4-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-lang/swig-1.3.36', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/pango-1.24.2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.20', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-libs/apr-1.3.5', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/gd-2.0.35', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/jadetex-3.13-r2', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-latexrecommended-2008-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'virtual/latex-base-1.0', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-fontsrecommended-2008', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-texlive/texlive-documentation-base-2008', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/texlive-core-2008-r5', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/libsdl-1.2.13-r1', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.9-r54', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/arts-3.5.10', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'app-text/ghostscript-gpl-8.64-r3', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/baekmuk-fonts-2.2-r2', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/gtk+-2.14.7-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/fontconfig-2.6.0-r2', 'merge') (buildtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/kochi-substitute-20030809-r3', 'merge') (runtime)

  ('ebuild', '/', 'media-fonts/arphicfonts-0.1.20060928', 'merge') (runtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-db/unixODBC-2.2.12', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-3.3.8b-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

('ebuild', '/', 'media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.19', 'merge') depends on

  ('ebuild', '/', 'app-doc/doxygen-1.5.8-r1', 'merge') (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.
```

ein emerge --sync wie in diesem Portage- Einfuehrungskapitel gezeigt habe ich bereits gemacht. Es heisst ja man soll "circular dependencies" melden, aber wieso sind es bei mir so auffallend viele? Wie kann ich an dieses Problem am effizientesten herangehen?

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

gibt es einen Grund warum du noch die alte stage aus 2008 verwendest?

wenn nein, dann würde ich eine aktuelle autobuilds-Stage verwenden, für amd64 siehe zb

ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo/releases/amd64/autobuilds/

so hast du kaum noch Updates vor dir..

...............................................................

Aktuell hast du da in deiner make.conf

USE="doc"

gesetzt, diese global zu setzen ist bekannt dafür zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten zu verursachen.

 *Quote:*   

> Die beste Art das USE-Flag doc zu aktivieren ist für jedes Paket einzeln mit der Hilfe von /etc/portage/package.use. So werden Sie nur Dokumentation für Pakete erhalten bei denen Sie daran interessiert sind. Global diese Variable zu aktivieren ist bekannt dafür Probleme durch zirkuläre Abhängigkeiten zu verursachen.

 Quelle: http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

Viel Erfolg

----------

## Gladdle

Mal eine gaaaanz doofe Frage zu den Stages ... Kann ich mit dem aktuellen System booten und das Stage drueberbuegeln? Wie sieht es mit den Konfigurationsdateien aus, werden die ebenfalls resettet? Waere klasse wenn man einfach so "updaten" koennte.

Das USE Flag "doc" habe ich entfernt, wesentlich weniger, aber immer noch viel. Nun bin ich auf dem richtigen Weg, danke hierfuer!

Mal so als Frage: Ich hab mir das Stage aus dem aktuellen Mirror (Installationsanleitung bei Gentoo) geladen, warum sind diese so veraltet? Oder habe ich einen veralteten erwischt?

----------

## Gladdle

Ich habe noch mal alle Konfigurationsdateien gesichert und den Stage druebergeklatscht. Dann die Backups widerhergestellt und nun scheint er zu rennen. Ich habe nun auch den unterschied zu den stages im Tutorial und dem autobuild gefunden! Danke fuer euere Hilfe!

----------

